
Systems Programming in C# by Joe Duffy - pjmlp
InfoQ review of the Joe Duffy&#x27;s talk at QCon New York.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.infoq.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;2016&#x2F;06&#x2F;systems-programming-qcon<p>Slides are available at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;qconnewyork.com&#x2F;system&#x2F;files&#x2F;presentation-slides&#x2F;csysprog-qcon-june2016.pdf.<p>Usually the videos take some time to appear at InfoQ.
======
brudgers
Clickable: [https://www.infoq.com/news/2016/06/systems-programming-
qcon](https://www.infoq.com/news/2016/06/systems-programming-qcon)

------
plmaheu
The video schedule for all QCon NY 2016 should be available shortly, so we'll
know exactly when the video will come online.

------
dang
Posts without URLs get penalized, so you should repost this using one of those
two URLs, then add your text as a first comment in the thread.

~~~
pjmlp
Thanks, will do.

------
ivanpetrushenko
When the video will be available?

